# Spirit Halloween 2016



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, there isn't a thread for this yet (I've looked), so I thought I'd start one. 

Spirit's posted a couple of teaser videos, one of a classroom, and one of a witch's hut. The animatronic in the classroom matches up to a 7 ft Boogeyman prop, which is interesting. 
There's also been a teaser posted with a clown, seemingly confirming the clown theme that's been guessed at since last year.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Where is the clown????


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got an email from them regarding the "sneak peek" but I only saw the Boogie Man as one of their upcoming props on their website. When I went to their YouTube channel, I saw the video called "Summoning something Spooktacular" and that title didn't make me think of a witch. I watched some other videos and saw some speculation that the new prop might be a Ouija Board.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

That teaser may indeed be about the Spirit Board prop. I just assumed it had something to do with witches due to the broom in the corner.
While I don't have the clown image on its own, all of the Halloween YouTube channels have been talking about it. Here's one example.

Having seen the Boogie Man prop (by the way, he's not a dancer, it should be _Boogeyman_, I'm not sure what to think. To me, he falls somewhere between generic and unique, and I don't trust the speed of his movement in the video.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit always speeds up the movement in their sneak peaks. He's made by Tekky Toys btw and is 7ft tall !


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Tekky, eh? So they're still going and Spirit hasn't broken it off? Interesting. I wonder how many of Seasonal Visions' props (Swinging Doll, Lunging Witch, etc.) will be sold by Spirit this year.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Those most likely won't be sold at spirit just so ya know. Spirit mainly gets exclusives


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I personally love the new Boogie Man prop! Great detail on the face, really creepy convulsions, and a great overall Slenderman-esque appearance while still being unique.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Spirit does indeed get a lot of exclusives, but it often gets props sold elsewhere. I wonder what we'll see from Y.J. this year.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

The new one is just awful


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I heard through the grape vine that there's a bell tower theme, but I haven't seen any pictures. Does anyone have any evidence?


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Nvm I found it
All credit to WilliamPowersChannel


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Is that a giant bat at 1:06


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I'm kind of glad the person who shot the video did in kind of a haphazard way. If someone boring and methodical like me had done it we would have close-ups of all props and the names off all the boxes. I prefer it this way that info kind of leaks out. The clearest item is the gargoyle's on the pedestals. Gargoyles are one of my fetishes. I have a brace of the awesome 55 lb Home Depot ones from last year. These Spirit ones kind of resemble ones that are on the web for about $250. Spirit doesn't like to go above $199 for products they actually want to sell. Will be interesting to see if I can get a pair by hook or by crook for more than the standard 20% off.

I think I saw part of a sign saying "Flag..." so I assume this is the flagship store. Is it in New Jersey? City/town?

Thx,

Mike


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

New prop revealed, the Haunted Seance Board! It's different from the Morbid Ouija board, and I'm not sure if I like it or not. The movement of the planchette looks realistically choppy, though. (It may not be intentional, but it works!)


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Rewatched, yes flagship in Egg Harbor Township (sp?). Apropos that their flagship also looks like it's in an abandoned Circuit City.

Kudos to the kids posting these videos. What does it tell me about myself that the only people as psyched about Spirit animatronics as I are 13-15 year old boys (I am 46)?!?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

LOL I'm 13 and have 55 life size props and pay for everyone my self


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

love the board prop.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Restless Acres said:


> What does it tell me about myself that the only people as psyched about Spirit animatronics as I are 13-15 year old boys (I am 46)?!?


You are not alone! LOL! I had two thoughts watching this video - 1. That if my kids continue to love Halloween as much as they do now, we'll probably be this family who drives up at night trying to peek in the windows before they open, and 2. That it's pretty funny that my husband & I are as excited as the kids are!

I'm pretty sure it says we're all young at heart & pretty darn awesome, too!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> I think I'm kind of glad the person who shot the video did in kind of a haphazard way. If someone boring and methodical like me had done it we would have close-ups of all props and the names off all the boxes. I prefer it this way that info kind of leaks out. The clearest item is the gargoyle's on the pedestals. Gargoyles are one of my fetishes. I have a brace of the awesome 55 lb Home Depot ones from last year. These Spirit ones kind of resemble ones that are on the web for about $250. Spirit doesn't like to go above $199 for products they actually want to sell. Will be interesting to see if I can get a pair by hook or by crook for more than the standard 20% off.
> 
> I think I saw part of a sign saying "Flag..." so I assume this is the flagship store. Is it in New Jersey? City/town?
> 
> ...


Here I found it. I sharpened this one to make it better quality (the one from the video)
View attachment 281694
View attachment 281695
from spookmartDOTcom




The location is where the theme videos are shot- Egg Harbor, NJ.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm glad they have the gargoyle. While part of me wishes there was some actual animation, perhaps less is more here.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hmm... I wonder if that means that gargoyle will be in stores, then. Signs point to yes so far. It would be nice if it were, since Spirit has lacked many large gargoyle decorations in stores for quite a while now.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

To Nickthetoyguy,
I'm over 55 and have less then 13 life size props, so it sounds like your winning and I'm jealous!!
But this is what make this forum interesting, the diversity of the members, but the common theme.
Jerseyscare
(I lied about the number of life size props, I can't admit to the real number.)


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've seen this gargoyle in a couple places already, though not in stock yet. My guess it will be cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh I really like the gargoyle would fit perfectly in my cemetery theme now lets hope that Spirit in Canada wont over price it..


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I like this one






I do wish that they'd build props that could handle the outdoors. Many of us don't have a porch or covered area to put them in unless we build one.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Ooh, our first Y.J.! He's surprisingly creepy, and I like the way the mouth moves.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Camowit and Distorted Figures beat me to this leak lol 
View attachment 281795


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I like the fact that the new Swinging Scarecrow is a little scarier looking than the big headed witch and big headed pumpkin guy (lil something). Barnyard Butcher is one of my very favorite Spirit Props I own (though I am new to purchased animatronics), and the scary jokes this guy tells (6 or 7) remind me a lot of Barnyard Butcher. 

Incidentally, Barnyard Butcher is the only prop that has scared me a few times. Once I was in my pool at night and looked up at the French door of my bedroom and saw him with his back to me and got the creeps, the other time when I walked into my bedroom having forgotten that I had put him together earlier to show someone. He wasn't on but he scared the bejeezus out of me because I wasn't expecting him.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I would say the Swinging Scarecrow is my favorite prop so far this year. As others have said, I like how the design is similar to Pumpkin Nester's and the Swamp Hag's yet he looks much more authentic and less cartoon-like. He may be my big purchase for this year, assuming he lives up to the video in store.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/halloweenhaunter/


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> https://www.instagram.com/halloweenhaunter/


Good find! I'm really digging the tall ghost with raised arms and the realistic jumping spider. Also interested in seeing what the haystack pumpkin and sitting scarecrow do.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I like the burned guy, haystack pumpkin, and roaming clown (maybe trick or treat ghost) I should be waiting to see them in person or at least a demo video before I make my opinion about them lol


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow, there are some great new props this year! Thanks Donovan and HalloweenHaunter! I knew I recognized the name of the Boogie Man prop from somewhere before, and sure enough he was on one of my Tekky Toys adapters, along with Mourning Gory! These must have both been props Tekky was planning to make since at least last year, but due to their lack of materials was unable to. Nice to finally see them being sold!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> I like the burned guy, haystack pumpkin, and roaming clown (maybe trick or treat ghost) I should be waiting to see them in person or at least a demo video before I make my opinion about them lol



Sorry, where are you seeing these new props?
Thx,
Mike


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> Sorry, where are you seeing these new props?
> Thx,
> Mike


Most are on the link TheHalloweenGuru gave here: https://www.instagram.com/halloweenhaunter/


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm interested in Mourning Gory, the hanging zombie (although I don't get the wires), and the smouldering zombie ground breaker. Overall, I'm impressed by the swinging scarecrow so far.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I like the roaming clown doll! I'm interested in seeing what Mourning Gory and the pumpkin-stabbing girl look like in action. The new grave grabber and the ghosts also intrigue me. Now I can't wait for videos.
It seems like Tekky's back at full throttle now...let's just hope they've improved some things. 

So...themes? I'm seeing a bit of a farm/cornfield/barn harvest thing going on with all of the scarecrows and pumpkins, and I'm guessing there's a more gothic theme with Mourning Gory, the clown doll, the zombies, and the ghosts. Or maybe there'll be three themes again?

EDIT: Here's a video of the clown doll.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I really wanna see what that haybale pumpkin does. We have a cornfield area in our display & this would probably be perfect there. I so hope it's some kind of startle scare!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

CCdalek said:


> I would say the Swinging Scarecrow is my favorite prop so far this year. As others have said, I like how the design is similar to Pumpkin Nester's and the Swamp Hag's yet he looks much more authentic and less cartoon-like. He may be my big purchase for this year, assuming he lives up to the video in store.


I want him but dang the price tag.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The haybale and sitting scarecrow I wanna see in action.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerseyscare said:


> To Nickthetoyguy,
> I'm over 55 and have less then 13 life size props, so it sounds like your winning and I'm jealous!!
> But this is what make this forum interesting, the diversity of the members, but the common theme.
> Jerseyscare
> (I lied about the number of life size props, I can't admit to the real number.)



I love our young haunters.....the future prop builders.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like Spirit gave up the tri-weekly sneak peeks. Could be because of the leaks.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm wondering about the seated scarecrow. It seems like a lazy person's alternative to the scarecrow prank. "Now you don't have to sit on the bench all night!"


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Go to my youtube zygarde gaming now!!


----------



## Hogoween_Haunts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Haybale Popper is a jack o lantern that pops up from the top of the hay bale similar to PeekABoo Penny!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Spirit's demanding that the pictures be taken down or legal action will be taken against the peeps who post them. So don't pm me if you can't find them


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no clue what some here are talking about (sounds like drama aplenty, whatever the case), but Spirit _does_ have previews of a few more new items. Check their FB page and the website itself.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

lol thanks!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

lol thanks man! I've seen a few of your props I wouldn't say you have a bad collection at all! I'm running out of space lol!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

It's very rare though probably will only get the gargoyles this year


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks to the people posting videos here - I have problems with the video on their website - it just won't run for me.

I always like seeing the new props but the increases in prices from year to year are obscene.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks to the people posting videos here - I have problems with the video on their website - it just won't run for me.
> 
> I always like seeing the new props but the increases in prices from year to year are obscene.



They have to raise their prices since most of us wait until they are half-off.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I really like that gargoyle!....After a quick search I found it on Halloween Asylum http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-gargoyle-statue-prop.html
$269.99! but it's resin and it's over 40 inches tall with an aprox 30 inch wingspan.....Pricey but for the size and made of resin (not foam), not unreasonable.....Haven't done a search beyond the gargoyle on Halloween Asylum yet but they usually have many of the same things Spirit does.....ZR


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Go tl zygrade gaming for info on this kinda stuff


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Finally a 2016 Spirit prop I am excited about - Electrified Corpse. Though it does not look safe for kids to see and will be in a basement room for the adult only Halloween party, in with Electrified Maniac and Life Sentence.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I dont see a problem with it im 13 lol


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> Finally a 2016 Spirit prop I am excited about - Electrified Corpse. Though it does not look safe for kids to see and will be in a basement room for the adult only Halloween party, in with Electrified Maniac and Life Sentence.


I agree with you. It's a pretty cool prop, just not one I would display for trick-or-treaters or a family friendly haunt.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Loving this thread!!! I can't wait for my stores to open!!! EEK!!!!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Video of the seated scarecrow is up. Have to say I actually like it. If they could just up their quality enough to at least last one Halloween that'd be great!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ZombieRaider said:


> I really like that gargoyle!....After a quick search I found it on Halloween Asylum http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-gargoyle-statue-prop.html
> $269.99! but it's resin and it's over 40 inches tall with an aprox 30 inch wingspan.....Pricey but for the size and made of resin (not foam), not unreasonable.....Haven't done a search beyond the gargoyle on Halloween Asylum yet but they usually have many of the same things Spirit does.....ZR


Hopefully Home Depot will be having the 55 lb resin Gargoyles they had last year. $90. I recommend highly. Though being a gargoyle guy I will have to get one of Spirit's gargoyles for the porch. I think on the pedestal it will work as a stand alone decoration, unlike the HD ones, where you really need a brace.

[By brace I meant two. I see where it could be misleading. Sorry!]


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> I dont see a problem with it im 13 lol


Yes, but my kids are 3, 6 and 8!

I'm the worst...


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to have this Gargoyle. I'm guessing it's around 42 inches tall?


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh...I thought this thread was deleted. 

I hope we see sneak peeks of some of the smaller props soon. Those are always more interesting to me.


----------



## Reno McCoy (Sep 11, 2013)

For someone like me who doesn't have the time or skill to build his own animatronics, I have to say that some of the 2016 offerings look great. I can see the popping hay bale pumpkin being a great jump scare in a maze. Looks like nothing more than set decorations and then Wham!


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone notice how a fair amount of their midsize animation props are battery run?

I like the zombie farmer a lot but am leery of it being run on batteries. 

I find as the batteries get weaker they don't trigger as well then I'm feeding these props batteries left and right.

Really adds to expense.

I wish they would at least have an AC adapter option.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I visited two open Spirit stores in Massachusetts today. I saw the gargoyles in person. They are the EXACT SAME as the gargoyles I had delivered from Costco, $90 each (plus $5 shipping each). The image on the Spirit website has different decoration on the front (RIP maybe?) but the one in Spirit's stores is IDENTICAL to Costco's. And some people have mentioned Spirit's is a fogger. I looked at it in store and I don't see how that is possible, pus it doesn't say that on its website. Lastly I can't guarantee it, but I think soundtrack is the same. 

This is the same product. Go to Costco. I also didn't see any boxes for it at Spirit, just two floor models by the Bell Tower. So I can't say if Spirit has a special Spirit box for it or not, for those who care. But something that weighs 50 pounds does not lend itself well to a collectible quality box.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ohh!!! And Home Depot is having a 2016 version of the 50 pound resin gargoyle. This one is holding a skull. It might also be a smidge smaller, not sure, but in the same ballpark. And I think this one is $79 this year, so cheaper. You can go online and find out if HD's near you have them. I believe you can then buy online and then pickup in store.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Popping Hay Bale prop. Saw it in store. Unique prop. I did not like how it started with lights and noise before it jumped, but not a huge drawback.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

According to the website 3 are open within 50 miles of me, I stopped at two of them (Southgate MI and Warren MI), the other I'll hit Monday (Howell MI) as we had to come home to get more coupons. We did buy 3 things, the moving shovel, the sitting scarecrow, and the animated ouija board. Very disappointed that they do not have any famous monsters this year and I have enough zombies and such so I don't imagine getting too much more. I miss the days of the $300 Frankensteins but times do change I guess. The Hotel display was really cool IMO


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

awesome I plan on getting the sitting scarecrow prop I think that one will be their best seller.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

The scarecrow and ouija board are both good and exactly what we expected, the shovel by the tombstone prop is more than we expected. It has movement, lighting, and good vocals all in one prop. It looks great in daylight and dark.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Col. Fryght said:


> They have to raise their prices since most of us wait until they are half-off.


That, and so many people just make what they see, too. 

I like the shovel, but I'd rather make one, than pay their price. I don't need sound effects, and it doesn't need to be attached to a tombstone. Goodness!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I saw this prop box at spirit called Rotten Coffin. Anybody familiar with it? Wondering if its any






good or junk.


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

I am not finding the gargoyles at Costco, do you have a link?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Gargoyles are sold out from costco website.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I stopped by Dollar Tree over the weekend and a Spirit store was set up next door, I looked to see when it was opening and the door was slightly ajar... It was open. So excited. I generally get a few small things from the store but mostly I love getting more ideas and just going in there for the Halloween spirit. I was so happy it was open early.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Ditsterz said:


> Gargoyles are sold out from costco website.


I wonder if these will be re stocked. 
they dont even show up on the site.

they are much chaper than anywhere else.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ditsterz said:


> I saw this prop box at spirit called Rotten Coffin. Anybody familiar with it? Wondering if its any
> View attachment 287551
> good or junk.


I can't fully say about its quality ( I haven't put it together yet) but I picked this up last year in store after Halloween, the box looked old and it was on sale for 10 bucks so I thought even if its crap at least it's fairly cheap crap. I did take it out and it seems ok, the panels are painted foam and piece together, might not be great but for a cheap prop as "filler" to set a scene I think its probably ok. I don't plan on covering it with the creepy cloth as shown though, didn't really see any reason it needed this, might drape some but not cover it completely.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks disembodiedvoice, it was at spirit for 39.99 or 49.99 on clearance. Regular price was 79.99. For 10$ I would have totally gotten but im not sure its worth 40-50$.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I just saw a "Coming Soon" sign for a store in my area yesterday (Kingston, ON, Canada). They're ahead of the game this year, last year they didn't show up until early October.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Ours is getting ready to open, the signs are up, they're hiring and come Labor Day it's party time.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

When they open he will be mine...
..


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours is open. Stopped by today. They said about half the stuff they were supposed to have didn't come in on time. Store is in disarray; boxes all over the floor, only a couple animatronics working. Kind of a weird layout compared to year's past. The supply issues are nothing new. I'll go back in a week or so and hope they have more stock in. A lot of the same old same old. The gargoyles on the pillar is really nice but $300 compared to less than $100 at Costco! Really?


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Ours is open. Stopped by today. They said about half the stuff they were supposed to have didn't come in on time. Store is in disarray; boxes all over the floor, only a couple animatronics working. Kind of a weird layout compared to year's past. The supply issues are nothing new. I'll go back in a week or so and hope they have more stock in. A lot of the same old same old. The gargoyles on the pillar is really nice but $300 compared to less than $100 at Costco! Really?


my spirit halloween had two gargoyles but they said they were part of the display and they had none for sale.

I did notice they didnt have the RIP on them, so they looked like the coscto version.

I had wanted to see how it was designed to pipe fog into it. there didnt seem to be any accomodation to pipe fog,. again like the costco version.

does anyone have one or pics showing where the fog is to be piped through it?


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

The spirit version of the gargoyles have NO difference between the others


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> The spirit version of the gargoyles have NO difference between the others


as pictured they should have RIP on them.

does anyone have this ? cause i didnt see a place to insert a hose for fog on the youtube review of costcos version.

other places on the net that show the RIP on them say they include a hose to use with a fog machine not included.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

icemanfred said:


> as pictured they should have RIP on them.
> 
> does anyone have this ? cause i didnt see a place to insert a hose for fog on the youtube review of costcos version.
> 
> other places on the net that show the RIP on them say they include a hose to use with a fog machine not included.


The two in the entrance of our store did not have the RIP on them, as pictured on their website, but looked like the ones sold at Costco. Same gargoyle but a different design on the base. I looked on the back of them and didn't see a fog attacment fixture. I didn't even see an off on switch. I'll check them out better next time i'm in there. It's an impressive looking prop but not for $300.00


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

I really want Spirit's Mourning Gory! She looks fun. I want to wait and see her in the stores and not have to pay shipping.....and waiting for a good coupon!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I finally got to visit my local Spirit store, and I was really surprised at the quality of some of their stuff, especially costuming. Many of their hats seem exceptionally sturdy, and they even had a section of general Halloween-related wear that I am hoping to acquire a bit of. Including a black suit/pants/tie set with orange pumpkins all over it. I hope one of those is left over.

I actually liked a lot of the decorations, which had options that were neither gore nor glitter. One of their animatronics was a creepy short skeleton angel that spoke in a gentle voice about the hellish graveyare the guests were about to enter. Something like that would be super effective to set an eerie mood before all the scares.

Didn't see anything really for housewares, but that's not too disappointing to me, since Target has some really good housewares stuff for Halloween.

All in all, I usually just go to Spirit to look & get ideas, but this time I actually found things that suit me without modification. Amazing!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

princess loiselle said:


> I really want Spirit's Mourning Gory! She looks fun. I want to wait and see her in the stores and not have to pay shipping.....and waiting for a good coupon!


I got look at her face before we pressed the button. That was a very enjoyable presentation! And I can see a lot of potemtial with changing up her outfit from year to year.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Spirit just tweeted this 20% off one item coupon: https://twitter.com/spirithalloween/status/769921298214649857









expires 10/31/2016


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

didnt spirit used to offer a 40% coupon at some point in the season??


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

princess loiselle said:


> I really want Spirit's Mourning Gory! She looks fun. I want to wait and see her in the stores and not have to pay shipping.....and waiting for a good coupon!


Our Spirit opened this weekend, and I noticed that they are going to have a sale on Mourning Gory - $149, marked down from $199. I'm not nuts about the umbrella mechanism, but her eyes were really great.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

SpookyBethesda said:


> Our Spirit opened this weekend, and I noticed that they are going to have a sale on Mourning Gory - $149, marked down from $199. I'm not nuts about the umbrella mechanism, but her eyes were really great.



are all props going to be on sale or marked down?


----------



## aviator24 (Aug 26, 2015)

So I just got back from the Spirit Halloween store by me. I was impressed, they have a ton of stuff this year! Cannot wait to go back when I am not on my lunch hour. FYI I used the 20% off coupon above. I just took a photo of it and they were able to scan it from my phone. Hoping for a 40% off soon?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I went to my local store for the first time and very positive overall impressions. Some photos:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

And a video of some of the props in action -


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Regions Beyond said:


> I went to my local store for the first time and very positive overall impressions. Some photos:
> 
> View attachment 299194
> 
> ...


our place down here never looks that good.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Regions Beyond what are those two things with the grey hair in your last pic ?


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

slash said:


> are all props going to be on sale or marked down?



No, not all of them, but I suppose you could also use the 20% coupon on items that aren't on sale. The things that I remember having a good markdown were Morning Gory, Hale Bale Popper, the roaming antique clown and the roaming antique bear. There were other items, but Morning Gory was what caught my attention!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Regions Beyond what are those two things with the grey hair in your last pic ?


They are witch head door knockers and are pretty cool - one is in action in the video I posted, as well.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Regions Beyond said:


> I went to my local store for the first time and very positive overall impressions. Some photos:
> 
> View attachment 299194
> 
> ...


My local store had the same setup in the front! Pretty neat. I noticed too that the gargoyles are the same design as the ones being sold at Ross for $13-15. The light-haired blue-eyed doll in the second pic can be found at Ross for $8.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

on youtube you can see the main store set up.. theres a cream bear thats really cool.......i have a love for the werewolves and hounds.


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

I went to Spirit over the weekend. Mourning Gory is OK, not spectacular. Kind of cheesy. I was impressed with the rising ghost girl (maybe it was floating ghost girl). Online she didn't look like much, but she was great in person. Maybe I would get Mourning the day after at half price but not full price of $199. Good idea, but not built very well.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I went to the Spirit Halloween store mostly to check out terror TV, 2ft escape from the grave tombstone lifter and mourning glory. I think mourning glory is dumb, but maybe that's just me. I had my 20% coupon ready to pull the trigger on terror TV but for some reason I thought it was $50, when I saw $69.99 on that cheaply made item I said noooope. Then looking for the tombstone lifter, it wasn't out on display so I left empty handed for the first time in 5 years on an opening day at Spirit. 

I might try to get the 2ft escape from the grave tombstone lifter the day after Halloween, other than that...I see nothing of importance to buy this year. Quite a strange feeling, considering I've spent a buttload at other places.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Went to the closest Spirit yesterday, glad I'm not the only one disappointed in the TV. The store might have just opened and maybe they're still putting stuff out but compared to last years opening weekend it's really lackluster. The only men's costumes they had were Batman v Superman/Suicide Squad stuff and the impulse stuff was really meh too. Think I'll buy a jumping spider or a Michael Myers mask next payday for 20% off, didn't see much else really worth getting so far prop wise..

EDIT: Then again, the one out near Mall of GA might be the one worth going to.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I went to my local Spirit yesterday to see the gargoyle statue but they didn't have one on display or in box.....The store looked more like the end of season mess instead of a fresh open.....Only about 6 working animatronics store wide total, displays partially built with empty spaces....They had the atmosphere TV in place but it wasn't turned on or any product around it...I didn't see anyone working on the displays to finish them or putting out more product like they were in all the other stores I went to that day like Party City....They were just standing around seeing if anyone needed any help.....The prop area is noticeably smaller than other years....Very uninspiring.....I'm sure I'll check back in a few weeks to see if anything has changed....I'm going back to building my own stuff anyway so it's no big deal....ZR


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

JLWII2000 said:


> I went to the Spirit Halloween store mostly to check out terror TV, 2ft escape from the grave tombstone lifter and mourning glory. I think mourning glory is dumb, but maybe that's just me. I had my 20% coupon ready to pull the trigger on terror TV but for some reason I thought it was $50, when I saw $69.99 on that cheaply made item I said noooope. Then looking for the tombstone lifter, it wasn't out on display so I left empty handed for the first time in 5 years on an opening day at Spirit.
> 
> I might try to get the 2ft escape from the grave tombstone lifter the day after Halloween, other than that...I see nothing of importance to buy this year. Quite a strange feeling, considering I've spent a buttload at other places.


I agree. I only discovered Spirit last year, but I've gone back and looked at videos of 2014, 2013 and 2012, and things have gone downhill. The props are cheaper (in general). Like Mourning Gory has one motion, a spinning umbrella. The mouth doesn't move. It should be $100. Compare it to the similar, but much better Grave Mourner of a few years ago. I have only bought one new 2016 Spirit prop, the mid-sized Grim Graven Angel. Disappointing in comparison to Grave Watcher of several years ago. It's smaller, cheaper, has less movement.

Maybe they are cutting corners. It's a tough business. They ask a lot of their employees. There are a lot of hoops to jump through even with pop-up stores. Every year the internet gets a larger percentage of business. Home Depot is definitely attacking them on the prop biz. I'm sure Spirit makes the vast majority of their money from costumes. Maybe large animatronics are being de-emphasized. They really don't sell enough of them for any per unit profit to amount to a terribly large figure.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I stopped by my local Spirit Store today, don't think they're fully stocked yet, some shelves looked pretty sparse.

One thing I did see though was the dollar tree skeletal birds I've been looking for but can't find. They wanted $12.99 for them! They're the exact same birds as the dollar tree, same articulation, same size/color. Really stung cause I can't find them at any DT near me, I'll be damned if I pay that price. I used to feel like a kid in a toy store going into spirit, now I don't even want to look cause I know I can't afford it!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Got to stop by our local Spirit after the mall and found a few items - two ram/goat skulls with horns for $15 each and the spider light projector (like the one at HD) with a few costume items for my daughters. Pretty much have gotten to the point where I have the big things I want and will spend more money at Home Depot and Dollar Store making my own things than buying them at Spirit. Still, it's a great place to get you in the mood and spark the creative ideas


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I agree! I don't buy much at Spirit anymore. Partly because of costs, but also because I have so much now that I need to be more selective with what I buy. Also, I think I go there more for the atmosphere and to get some inspiration. Now if I do buy something, it's usually something small or like a costume accessory.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I let myself buy one little thing from Spirit every year...if I didn't limit myself like that I'd walk out with every decor item in the store and my apartment would be filled with animatronics, LOL. 
This year I picked up this little dude, since I'm obsessed with Funko Pops! and have been wanting the horror ones for a long time.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello all! I posted a review of the Spirit "Escape from the Grave Tombstone".








Link: Escape from the Grave Tombstone

Overall, once you fix the flimsy screws that attach to the foam, I'm quite happy with it. And with a 25% discount, the price was doable for me.
We'll see how it holds up in a little wind.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

We went to Spirit today. I fell in love with the animated werewolf! He looks awesome! But I'm wondering, since I have never bought any animatronics from Spirit, how their stuff holds up? I mean, for $250.00 I would expect for it to last quite awhile. What is everyone's thoughts on Spirits quality?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Matt said:


> We went to Spirit today. I fell in love with the animated werewolf! He looks awesome! But I'm wondering, since I have never bought any animatronics from Spirit, how their stuff holds up? I mean, for $250.00 I would expect for it to last quite awhile. What is everyone's thoughts on Spirits quality?


Hit or miss, at best. And while they repurpose prop mechanisms over the years with different costumes and heads, the quality of the mechanisms itself seems to decline over time.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Went into Spirit the other day, and they hadn't finished setting up yet. I will say that I wasn't impressed with the selection this year (so far), but to be fair, many of the new animatronics weren't out yet. I did like the new Horror TV, and the jumping pumpkin carving girl was kind of neat. My kids liked the Roaming Antique Doll.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

We went to our local Spirit last Friday and they were still setting things up. I was mainly interested in their attacking or jumping spider with the step pad. Home Depot has one as well but I believe it's only sound activated or motion, don't recall. I just want a quick scare for the kids.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

JaCk said:


> Hello all! I posted a review of the Spirit "Escape from the Grave Tombstone".
> View attachment 318273
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are my hero.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

JaCk said:


> Hello all! I posted a review of the Spirit "Escape from the Grave Tombstone".
> View attachment 318273
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are my hero.


----------



## Djpumpkinhead (Sep 9, 2016)

We have been looking for a prop that we spotted at a Spirit Halloween back in like 2009. I have seen similar concepts but here is the description of the one we should have bought. A cage that shook with a frail man inside screaming "Get me Outta Here". My little girl looks all throughout those stores trying to find that one every year. If anyone spots that please send me a shout


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but the exact gargoyle that Spirit carries is on Walmart's site for $208.54 with free shipping to the store or your house. It's the cheapest I've seen for that particular version.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sun., 9/18 is Friends & Family Days - 20% off everything. Posted coupon info in the Coupon, Discounts section.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Djpumpkinhead said:


> We have been looking for a prop that we spotted at a Spirit Halloween back in like 2009. I have seen similar concepts but here is the description of the one we should have bought. A cage that shook with a frail man inside screaming "Get me Outta Here". My little girl looks all throughout those stores trying to find that one every year. If anyone spots that please send me a shout


The prop is All Boxed Up









Where are you located?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been in our area Spirit about 5 times so far and they are still trying to get things set up and out. Been 2 weeks since they opened the doors. The woman who usually runs it told me they have had a heck of a time getting help this season and are behind. She also told me they haven't received all their inventory which is why there are still empty sections. Our area seems to be hit or miss with Spirit. It's a shame.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Went back to our spirit store this weekend.....Not as much of a mess but the Atmosfear TV still isn't playing and no product for it to be seen, no gargoyle statues ( I really wanted to see that in person this year)....The display units are down to the 3 headed dog, bale jumper, scarecrow holding bowl, arm reaching around tombstone and electrocution upside down guy.....They have many other boxed animatronics for sale...I personally liked the tombstone lifter guy and my wife liked the mourning umbrella ghost.....It's easy to see Spirit sells more costumes than props based on supply.....I actually had a more "Halloween" experience visiting Party City and Home Depot of all places....I think it's because I'm old and they had the more traditional witches and Frankenstein type things....ZR


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sun., 9/18 is Friends & Family Days - 20% off everything. Posted coupon info in the Coupon, Discounts section.


Wasn't it 25% last year or is my memory not functioning correctly? Even still, I can't find one prop of interest this year to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went out early to hit Spirit when they opened today (suppose to be a hot day and wanted to get there before a lot of shoppers and planned to use the 20% off everything coupon). Actually went to 2 Spirits before heading home. Both were set up, although both said they still had deliveries coming in. I went to pick up two Fire & Ice Multicolored spot lights that I missed out on a few years back that were now being restocked. Also after watching the video for the Antique Roaming Clown decided to pick him up for my carnival. I like what he says and he's pretty creepy I think. Ended up with the clown but no lights and will have to look online for those.

*BTW the Antique Roaming Clown is on Sale right now from $69.99 to $49.99 (online and in-store) and with the 20% off brought it down to $39.99. Pretty happy with him.


*2:43pm - Guess my going into the store when they opened today was great timing. I was just on SH website and the sale price on the Antique Roaming Clown is now gone, back to regular pricing. When I was online this morning the sale price on him was what piqued my interest in him and got me to watch the video, and the 2 stores I went into still had signs on him with the lower price when I was there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

JLWII2000 said:


> Wasn't it 25% last year or is my memory not functioning correctly? Even still, I can't find one prop of interest this year to me.



Not sure. There's always a 20% off one item coupon you can use from their site (find it under store locations I think), but today wanted to buy a few items and figured it would save me trips back in later since it applied to your whole order.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Attack Spider:

Made my 4th trip to Spirit (3rd store) last night, was looking to compare the scarecrow vs pumpkin startles on the straw bale, BUT saw the "ATTACK" spider for the 1st time, (not the jumping spider which I already owned), so with a 20% coupon its been added to the storage problem, but it is small!.
Has anyone also purchased and have anything to be aware of or look out for??

Jerseyscare


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I always visit Spirit a few times for inspiration but I haven't bought anything in a while. I honestly feel that the quality isn't there. For the price they charge, even with 20% off I sometimes can't justify the cost.

I saw a reaper there I really liked for $229. Same exact reaper at Home Depot (Rising Graveyard Phantom), but with different colored eyes, costume and voice box for $169. 

I do like going after the season is over and grabbing all of the makeup. It is a good way to stock up.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my store's last attacking spider (unless you count the display.) I remembered to buy the step pad but not the ac adapter. I'll have to go back in the next few days.

I also totally forgot about the coupon and I spent over $200 so that could have been 50 more bucks toward my Halloween budget. Aw well.

How well do the led spots work? I snagged a blue and a green for my cemetery. I currently use incandescent flood lights. Hoping to switch to something less fragile and easier on the electric bill.


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

As the lycanthrope lover I am, I'm sorta taken with the Howling Werewolf prop. Pricey, but with a 20% off coupon, not *too* bad. I tend not to collect animatronics, but I may have to talk the husband into this one. I think with a little customization and proper lighting, Wolfy could look really great hidden in our bushes by our walkway.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone else notice this?

Tonight I go into Spirit expecting to use my 25% off coupon on a Jumping Spider, which the regular price is $49.99. I figure at $37.50 plus tax, it would be nice to have a backup. Well, at least that is what I thought it was. I get in the door and pick up the box and it has a price tag of $79.99. I was like "That's the OLD price." I know they came down to $49.99 the past 3 or so years. I confronted the manager about it and and said that it was $49.99 on-line. I couldn't get a straight answer out of him, other than, "But you pay shipping." I replied, "Yeah, I know that, but in no way is shipping going to cost twice as much."

I ended up walking out empty handed.

When I got home I figured it out anyway and it comes to $55 having it shipped on-line. Just as I thought.

As is always the case when dealing with Spirit, you are best off going the day after Halloween.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Diaval said:


> Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Tonight I go into Spirit expecting to use my 25% off coupon on a Jumping Spider, which the regular price is $49.99. I figure at $37.50 plus tax, it would be nice to have a backup. Well, at least that is what I thought it was. I get in the door and pick up the box and it has a price tag of $79.99. I was like "That's the OLD price." I know they came down to $49.99 the past 3 or so years. I confronted the manager about it and and said that it was $49.99 on-line. I couldn't get a straight answer out of him, other than, "But you pay shipping." I replied, "Yeah, I know that, but in no way is shipping going to cost twice as much."
> 
> ...


Hmm... That's really weird how they didn't have the sale there. You're right, they've had it for the $49.99 price for at least 3 years now. I just went to my local store the other day and they still had the $49.99 price tag. Maybe you could try another store, but at this rate you're probably right that it's better off waiting until November 1st.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... That's really weird how they didn't have the sale there. You're right, they've had it for the $49.99 price for at least 3 years now. I just went to my local store the other day and they still had the $49.99 price tag. Maybe you could try another store, but at this rate you're probably right that it's better off waiting until November 1st.


Yeah, I wish I could have seen the look on my own face, as I looked up to one of the employees when I said, "$79.99...that's the OLD price."

You still saw it for $49.99? Perhaps, but the next closest store is pretty far away. I am surprised there wasn't one in my neighborhood this year.

Well, I will see if I can get out to that other Spirit, but I be darned if they jacked the price up too because of it being so close to Halloween. 

Well, something else caught my interest as well and that is the Bale of hay Pumpkin Popper:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz3cBnR9L_U

Now the funny thing is THAT was at the same price as on-line.

I noticed another thing too both on-line AND in the store: It doesn't seem like they have the other 'jumping' creatures anymore, only the spiders.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Diaval said:


> Yeah, I wish I could have seen the look on my own face, as I looked up to one of the employees when I said, "$79.99...that's the OLD price."
> 
> You still saw it for $49.99? Perhaps, but the next closest store is pretty far away. I am surprised there wasn't one in my neighborhood this year.
> 
> ...


Ah, if it's that far from your other store you should probably call before you go and ask what the price is. I've gone to stores much further away from mine because they had props not at the other stores, like ones from previous years. I would have never made the trips to those stores without knowing they had what I was looking for. 

The Hay Bale Popper is definitely a great prop too, it's also a lot bigger than I initially thought after seeing it in person. Still has the same kind of scare factor as the spiders, but in a completely different way.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Diaval, they are still $49.95 at my local store too


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I am through with Spirit Halloween on anything that moves. The two life size animatronics I bought this year both have already broke.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

CCdalek said:


> Ah, if it's that far from your other store you should probably call before you go and ask what the price is. I've gone to stores much further away from mine because they had props not at the other stores, like ones from previous years. I would have never made the trips to those stores without knowing they had what I was looking for.


Already ahead of you. I called two more stores and both have it for $79.99. That is extortion. They even sell the monster fabric too high. The sell it for $7.99. Whereas Big Lots has the same material, around the same size for $4 and they had it on sale for a $1 off. So I could buy twice as much at Big Lots.



> The Hay Bale Popper is definitely a great prop too, it's also a lot bigger than I initially thought after seeing it in person. Still has the same kind of scare factor as the spiders, but in a completely different way.


Indeed it is. I saw the video for it and I figured the Jack O Lantern would be about the size of a normal pumpkin / Jack O Lantern, but when I got there and saw it, they weren't kidding....the bale of hay IS full size! The Jack O Lantern is twice the normal size. So yeah, it certainly is a nice sized prop. 

At this stage of the game, I am just going to go to the store the day after Halloween and see if I can snatch up that pumpkin prop for half the price.



Screaming Demons said:


> Diaval, they are still $49.95 at my local store too


You guys are lucky. I called three stores that are within driving distance. The first one the call wouldn't go through saying, "Phone messaging isn't setup" and then it hangs up on me. So I nixed that store. Then the two subsequent stores I called both have it for $79.99. So this is apparently some kind of extortion that is going on between the stores in this area. I guess they figure that if you order one on-line now, you would have to pay rush delivery to get it in time for Halloween. So they jack up the price.

This isn't the first time they have done something like this. Took me a while to remember but I did. They did it with the 'shocker' clown prop they put out a couple years ago. It was sold in the store for $99.99 and as such on-line. Then a DAY later I went back and I saw it was $149.99, but still $99.99 on-line.



creepymagic said:


> I think I am through with Spirit Halloween on anything that moves. The two life size animatronics I bought this year both have already broke.


I hear you and this is a problem with most of their items. But surprisingly the jumping mechanism that Tekky Toys uses in the props, is pretty sound. It is prone to misalign or the netting on the spider can interfere with the arm, and thus the timing of the mechanism. But other than that it seems pretty solid. I bought my jumping spider as a floor model at the end of the 1012 season and I have used the spider for three years. I had a slight hangup last year with it, but I pulled it out of the box and relayed the mesh material around the base and it seems to be working fine. I am still going to run some more tests on it though. I DID take the mechanism apart earlier in the week and I was surprised to see practically NO wear no the gears. Remember now, I bought this as a floor model. I figured being triggered day in/out, there would be some wear on it, but no.

Of course if you want something better, there is always the DIY / Pneumatic route. But for someone like me that doesn't have an air compressor and limited electrical hookups, having that Jumping spider work off batteries where ever I want it for about 5 hours, is great! I do anticipate the spider failing in the future as I don't expect the mechanism to last more than about 5 or 6 years. Heck, if I get another year out of it, I got more than my money's worth. I only spent $34 on the spider.

While it was my intention to go to Spirit to by another spider as a backup...after I saw the Bale of Hay Pumpkin Popper...I changed my mind. I would rather have that instead. Besides, it is something new...and therefore would be a nice new treat to my display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought two of the jumping black spiders the first and second year they were out (second intended as a back up if the first went out because I think the prop has a great scare level...apparently like you!). Then I remember it came out in brown. Then I also recall one year they had a giant jumping spider. And subsequently the table top versions. Do you think maybe they think the price on the original black spider was that of the giant one? I can't recall the price on it but $79 could have been it. It was too large for my needs so never seriously looked at it. Curious was the price printed on the box at $79? I'm pretty sure the one I saw in my area (Calif) was $49. Like you said something sounds wrong and either gouging (not all stores are Spirit company stores so maybe some owners can do what they want pricing wise) or they were given a wrong pricing sheet. From video inside Spirit in 2012 the spider was $79 so yeah old pricing otherwise.

I saw the hale bale prop and agree it was nice.

I also have the jumping bug. Haven't see the rat or dog in a while in a Spirit store. I will mention that Kmart looks like they are carrying some of the jumping props (spider, tabletop spider, dog) right now. 

Here's a link to the spider page. I'm pretty sure these are Tekky items labeled for the Totally Ghoul line: http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-halloween-jumping-spider In the past I've bought a few items from the Totally Ghoul line and found Tekky instructions inside.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

As I remember:
Spider was originally $79.99 when released, the second or 3rd year, certain stores, depending on stock, offered a sale price of $49.99, limited time.
Then, they started listing the spider at $79.99, BUT in all stores, on sale at $49.99, coupon not good on items on sale. Which is the same as the day after, the spider is back at "FULL" price of $79.99 so the 50% off is $40.
They've done this with other items prehalloween, offer off of list, sometimes coupons okay other times not, but then the day after back to full price before using the 50% sale. Also, some stores have some items packed away prior to the day after sale, (foggers are an example, I've seen).

As much as WE may complain, they are still the BEST national Halloween retailer!!!


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Jerseyscare said:


> As much as WE may complain, they are still the BEST national Halloween retailer!!!


Not this year for me, I spent much more at Home Goods and even Home Depot this year. I would put them third nationally slightly ahead of Walmart.

The spider effect however is a gem and mine still works after 5 years or so. One thing I do when storing it is shut it off in the "up" position to relieve pressure on the mechanism. I do not know if this helps or not but it seemed logical.


----------



## AlanT (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, newbe here, first post..I bought the Animated Hanging Ghost Lady at Spirit Halloween this year and although I think it's great I wonder if any of you know if/how I could change the flashing eyes to a steady-on while she is activated? I think the moving arms and ghostly sounds are perfect but to me the flashing eyes are a bit distracting (too bright for one thing) but if I could stop them from flashing I would do it in a flash..er um sorry, in a heartbeat?


----------



## AlanT (Oct 27, 2016)

I decided to paint the eyes red and now it looks spookier


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

Old Man WInter Mask


----------

